# Tyler - long hair weimaraner



## Weimerlover

Thought I would share this link of Tyler coming out of water in slow motion....surprised me how 'violent' the shaking is on the body, especially in the second one!

‪Shake it 1! (2)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Weimerlover

Contender for the local bog snorkelling championships....


----------



## Guest

Weimerlover said:


> Thought I would share this link of Tyler coming out of water in slow motion....surprised me how 'violent' the shaking is on the body, especially in the second one!
> 
> ‪Shake it 1! (2)‬‏ - YouTube


Stunning!
Thanks for sharing! her looks a big lad!


----------



## Weimerlover

Perhaps there is a 'theme' running here.... and explains the layers of dust in this house...

‪Mud Larks!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Weimerlover

DoubleTrouble said:


> Stunning!
> Thanks for sharing! her looks a big lad!


Thank you - yes he is a big boy! lol!


----------



## thedogsmother

Flippin eck he is one stunnning dog, I didnt even know long haired weimaraners existed, adding him to my dogs to steal list right now


----------



## Jackie99

Lovely looking dog. I love the slow mo videos


----------



## Nicky10

He's a gorgeous boy not seen the long haired weimaraners before


----------



## catz4m8z

Wow, he is beautiful!! (is it just me or does slow mo shaking look immensely satisfying to do??)

I love dogs with different coats like LH Weimie's or Rottie's. I also know someone with a SH Red Setter!!


----------



## Rache

I never knew they came in that variety either! 

He is beautiful. Bet he's tired at the end the day!! Lol x


----------



## me and my pets

He's beautiful...


----------



## Weimerlover

Rache said:


> I never knew they came in that variety either!
> 
> He is beautiful. Bet he's tired at the end the day!! Lol x


I wish! lol! This is the dog that can do a full day of 'fun' come home and crash for a nano second, then come over and thrust his ball at your for more play.....:cursing:


----------



## Weimerlover

thedogsmother said:


> Flippin eck he is one stunnning dog, I didnt even know long haired weimaraners existed, adding him to my dogs to steal list right now


Parcelling him up and sending him over to you RIGHT NOW! lol!


----------



## gladass

Gorgeous dog and great Vid


----------



## Weimerlover

I could bore you for hours with vids and photos! lol! I love the slow motion ones though, will save some for the future!


----------



## The3DChis

This is a first for me too, seeing a Long haired.
Gorgeous boy!


----------



## canuckjill

loved that video nice to a long hair weim I've only seen still pics before....stunning


----------



## MoonStr80

wow I never seen a long haired weimaraner, interesting! I love the slow motion


----------



## Weimerlover

A very 'proud' mum he won his first red rosette yesterday, and not one but two!!...:001_wub:

Little fun show run by local council in the park!


----------



## Guest

Weimerlover said:


> I could bore you for hours with vids and photos! lol! I love the slow motion ones though, will save some for the future!


Bore us!!   
remember I know of Ava and Callie albeit lost touch with baby!
But YEP!!! I would love one!


----------



## Weimerlover

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bore us!!
> remember I know of Ava and Callie albeit lost touch with baby!
> But YEP!!! I would love one!


Aw you know Lisa? She has Callie, Della and a new baby Ezzie!


----------



## Guest

Weimerlover said:


> Aw you know Lisa? She has Callie, Della and a new baby Ezzie!


Yep! I sure do! she taught my dog all she knows! how to sit (shame on me) seriously - when Lisa came to see the muppet she has her sitting in nano seconds!
There were a lot of very very very dissapointed people when Ezzie were born, and thrilled that Lisa kept her - but guess we all knew that!! Have not spoken for a long while I add!


----------



## Weimerlover

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I sure do! she taught my dog all she knows! how to sit (shame on me) seriously - when Lisa came to see the muppet she has her sitting in nano seconds!
> There were a lot of very very very dissapointed people when Ezzie were born, and thrilled that Lisa kept her - but guess we all knew that!! Have not spoken for a long while I add!


I am so glad she kept her, she is a real little 'cracker', has grown so fast. Was so sad though, but lovely that she was a real fighter x


----------



## Weimerlover

Another slo mo for you ... well you did ask! lol

‪Slow motion searching.wmv‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Guest

Well keep em coming!

I know most of the weimy folk through my Misty (rip)
Do you know Mary - Adelphi's & Roxys mum? (Adelphi died at just 6 month) tragic!!
She used to visit us too


----------



## Weimerlover

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well keep em coming!
> 
> I know most of the weimy folk through my Misty (rip)
> Do you know Mary - Adelphi's & Roxys mum? (Adelphi died at just 6 month) tragic!!
> She used to visit us too


I probably know people through the weim forums and facebook. Names ring a bell though. lol! Trouble with these forums we all have 'nicknames'.... lol!


----------



## FionaS

He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## MoonStr80

Weimerlover said:


> A very 'proud' mum he won his first red rosette yesterday, and not one but two!!...:001_wub:
> 
> Little fun show run by local council in the park!


Stunning boy! You did well done job, he is very proud


----------



## golfchick

very daft question I'm sure but... you can get long haired weimaraners?!


----------



## Weimerlover

golfchick said:


> very daft question I'm sure but... you can get long haired weimaraners?!


lol! Think the photo speaks for itself! You certainly can! Not many around!

WCGB - The Longhaired Weimaraner


----------



## portiaa

:001_tt1: :001_tt1:

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


----------



## feathered bird lover

now that did cheer me up no-end lol. what a stunning big beastie. i have seen weims before bur never a long haired one. stunning, thanks for sharing


----------



## ClaudiaJade

First vid at start : Because YOUR worth it! XD I went to a pet show the other day and they had PETHEAD SHAMPOO lol remakes of BEDHEAD but for dogs it was hillarious.


----------



## 912142

That's an absolutely fabulous video - thank you for posting. I have never heard of a long haired weimaraner.

I love the girating hips bit and the music is just right. Lovely dog.


----------



## Weimerlover

Thank you - he is lovely.... but I am biased! Mind you at 6am on a winter morning, when he is zooming through muddy puddles he is not so lovely!!!!


----------



## Weimerlover

Here you go for those people who have said they have not seen a LH weimaraner before, here is not one but two!!! This is a little photo/video montage I did on Tyler and my friend Nina's Long Hair Kodi. We have been attending a training class together, so these are just a bit of fun! Both in similar photographic poses!

‪Tyler and Kodi‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Weimerlover

Just took a couple of pics in the garden today, we were practicing stand stays.


----------



## Weimerlover

Let sleeping dogs lie....


----------



## Leanne77

There is a guy lives near me and he's now got 2. I think he's owned LH Weims for quite a while because I remember seeing him with them years ago when I was much younger. At the time I didnt know they existed either until I saw his.


----------



## smokeybear

WCGB - The Longhaired Weimaraner

There are one or two about the place................


----------



## Leanne77

Lol, knew you wouldnt be far away where LH Weims are mentioned SB!


----------



## Weimerlover

Leanne77 said:


> There is a guy lives near me and he's now got 2. I think he's owned LH Weims for quite a while because I remember seeing him with them years ago when I was much younger. At the time I didnt know they existed either until I saw his.


I wonder if it is Lisa, as she lives in Nottingham, she has three at the moment and a lab! I know her OH walks them as well. She has had them for years.


----------



## Leanne77

Well, funny you should mention that as i've seen this guy also walking a black lab and a LHW, then saw him walking just 2 LHW's the other day so prob is the same person. As I hadnt seen him for a while I figured the lab must have died.


----------



## sianrees1979

he's beautiful, never seen a long haired one before but weimaraner's are gorgeous dogs


----------



## Weimerlover

Leanne77 said:


> Well, funny you should mention that as i've seen this guy also walking a black lab and a LHW, then saw him walking just 2 LHW's the other day so prob is the same person. As I hadnt seen him for a while I figured the lab must have died.


It must be! If you see them again, you should say is that Della, Cassie or Ezzie! lol! Black lab is Gus! The two older dogs have been poorly of late, so may not be walked so much.


----------

